#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  >  Помогите с переводом

## Алеша

Доброго времени суток , друзья! Прошу Вас помочь с переводом данного иероглифа

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Похоже на литеру "Ом" на сиддхаме.

----------

Алеша (27.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2013)

----------

